

Hacker news is the forth hit on Google for me... - cfontes

Searching for Hackernews or hacker news I get this<p>It changed a few days ago... it was always the first one.<p>The Hacker News - Security in a Serious way
thehackernews.com/‎
The Hacker News is an IT Security and Hacking News Source, updates related to hacking, technology, malwares, vulnerabilities and cyber threat.
‎Tools Yard - ‎The Hacker News Magazine - ‎The Hacker News - Technology - ‎DMCA<p>Hacker News - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_News‎
Traduzir esta página
Hacker News is a social news website about computer hacking and startup companies, run by Paul Graham's investment fund and startup incubator, ...
The Evolution Of Hacker News | TechCrunch<p>techcrunch.com/.../the-evolution-of-hacker-...‎
de Leena Rao - em 19.340 círculos do Google+
18/05/2013 – The idea of a VC having its own news aggregator was a bit outlandish in 2007. But Y Combinator was in an unusual position in those days ...<p>New Links | Hacker News
https://news.ycombinator.com/newest‎
+30 itens – Hacker News · new | comments | ask | jobs | submit · login.
======
Matt_Cutts
Hacker News has been blocking Google for several days except for one crawler
IP address. I think crawlers are especially hard on HN because they often
request older pages that aren't in the cache.

This isn't new; see <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3277661> for
example. I think HN is blocking most crawlers; Bing returns HN at #7 for a
search for [hacker news] for example.

